# Preferred Spring location?



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

I am taking a poll on where most hunters would prefer to set up in the spring.
1. Corn field
2. Corn field with sheet water
3. Pasture pond
4. Other...

Let's assume you are going to be hunting all day in the same spot. I personally prefer the corn field with sheet water.

Shig


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

In that situation a pond would be ideal. You get shooting in the morning, afternoon, and at night again. Not to mention all the migrators!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say depends on the weather...and what the birds have been doing. Having said that a corn field with sheet water would be my choice. OR a water set up on a migration day.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shig said:


> I personally prefer the corn field with sheet water.
> 
> Shig


likewise!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I would take the corn and sheet water ANY day.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

*X*


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

will be hunting corn all the way down to pasture pond edge with floaters this year. cant wait should be a good evening shoot. never hunted water yet so im looking forward to it,

*X* is allways my favorite too


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Corn Field with Sheet water....

That is the best of both worlds......you get your drinking/roosting/resting area and a food source.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Corn with sheet water gets my vote!!!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Depends on the state. MO cattle ponds. SD cattle ponds/cornfields with sheet water. ND cornfields with sheet water/cornfields.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I am done with sheetwater it can be good hunting but the mud in the rainwater basins will litteraly kill you. By the end of the day I am ready to turn my shotgun on myself.

This year with the juvies we are strickly hunting migrators until the migration tapers off then its time to find the X.

Give me a high hill cornfield for visability with a bunch of roost ponds near by.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

corn and water. south wind leading edge of migration deadly. only problem in the mud I am going to need help hauling dead ones out LOL


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one that prefers to sit in black fields with sheetwater and whites? I like tilled fields and no blinds as a preference. Wheat, corn, beans, doesn't matter, tilled. Or a dark untilled bean field with sheetwater. There are tons of places like that, I just love the visibility and I couldn't dream of anything better.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

I like the corn and sheetwater myself. Our best days have usually come from this combo.

But an unchiseled wheat field with sheet water ain't bad either. Especially if the wheat stubble is high enough to hide a blind it. Nothing beats hiding in tall corn stubble, but tall wheat stubble with lots of chaff works good too. There's still plenty of wheat in some fields of it's been dry enough, and if it's been wet enough to sprout the wheat, there usually some green shoots popping up. Last year we spotted a unchiseled wheat field and the birds were feeding in long lines - where the combine had sprayed the chaff out the previous fall. We set 700+ decoys in long, broken lines all the way across the field, and had a great evening shoot there that night.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

in missouri, we say corn is king!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

True!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Corn/bean split field. Most of the dekes in the beans with the blinds hidden in the corn. Dont know what the deal is but they sure come acrossed those beans LOW.

Used to do anything to hunt water in the spring. I have come to the conclusion that Snow geese go where other snow geese are and all water does is make things tougher on a guy. :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Snow geese go where other snow geese are and all water does is make things tougher on a guy.


 Yep. I've hunted a water setup(with a field spread next to the water) several times and I honestly don't recall one bird trying to land in the water with floaters;always in the field dekes.

Alex


----------

